# braid to mono connections



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

ok so im using the bimini twist on the mainline whenever I can it works wonders using mono with a bristol or no name in the mono shockleader. But what about with braid? Braid is so flimsy you cant get the stiff shock leader to form the loops its supposedto and you end up with the braid looping around a straight shock leader or at best one loop that it slices through. If I want to use the bimini or spider on my braid mainline what are other options for attaching the shock to the loop???


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ill give this a go.*

WHen Im using braid, let's say for bottom fishing. (55lb test) Ill use 80 to 100 lb as a drop for the bottom. I use an albright on the boat to connect the two. Fold the heavy line and use the braid but youll need about ten wraps with the braid for it to hold good. Another good knot is the PR knot but it takes some time to practice and make it right.

With smaller diameter lines. I can still use a bristol such as if your using the to in the surf. But the braid can cut the mono, be carefull cinching them up. 

On even smaller gear such as trout/flounder/drum fishing, I just use your regular old uni to uni connection. About three turns with the mono and five or six with the braid. Hope it helps.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rivercat said:


> ok so im using the bimini twist on the mainline whenever I can it works wonders using mono with a bristol or no name in the mono shockleader. But what about with braid? Braid is so flimsy you cant get the stiff shock leader to form the loops its supposedto and you end up with the braid looping around a straight shock leader or at best one loop that it slices through. If I want to use the bimini or spider on my braid mainline what are other options for attaching the shock to the loop???


 What Ryan said will work,or an alberto knot.. Just curious,what lb braid to what lb mono???


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Most braid to mono connections will fail at the knot under very high drag pressures because the braid will cut through the mono, depending on the lb test of your lines. For most fishing this will probably not be an issue, and the knots mentioned above will work fine. 

However, the only way to get a 100% strength connection would be to use a windon leader like the offshore guys do. The bimini in your mainline braid is connected to a section of hollow braid with a loop to loop, and the mono leader is inserted inside the other end of the hollow and served to keep it from slipping out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

huntingwood said:


> Most braid to mono connections will fail at the knot under very high drag pressures because the braid will cut through the mono, depending on the lb test of your lines. For most fishing this will probably not be an issue, and the knots mentioned above will work fine.
> 
> However, the only way to get a 100% strength connection would be to use a windon leader like the offshore guys do. The bimini in your mainline braid is connected to a section of hollow braid with a loop to loop, and the mono leader is inserted inside the other end of the hollow and served to keep it from slipping out.


No doubt the most solid connection possible...


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Sebile knot*

pretty simple to tie.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use a uni to uni knot for braid to mono.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

on my heavers im using like 50 or 65 PP with 60 # andy leader
on my light rods im using 30 PP with 30 or 40 andy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

alberto's knot


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Alberto is my go to for this also.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

This is almost a tomato tomato discusion , If u asked 20 guys down at the point
U will likely get a few differant answers case in point would be at RDT grumpy
Would tie I think it was a spider to no name and Bob E likes a Blood Knott as he has said because
He can tapper the knott to pass thru the guides better I have used them all and can't remeber the last time I lost a fish due to knott properly set drag will take care of that

9


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Red Phillips Knot


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spider hitch to improved albright*

Ive always just tied a knot that will double your braided line. surgeons loop, spider hitch, bimini. I use the spider hitch. Then i tie the improved albright to this, its a great knot, really really neat and reliable. never had one fail on me yet. The improved albright is 4 turns up and 3 turns back over the line. i sometimes do 5 and then 4*Spider hitch to improved albright*


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

I get what you guys are saying but, im using the biminy in the braid mainline so its the bight end the alberto and all would only do well if the lead was the bight and the braid was wrapped. 
I was using the albright but like I said with the braid being the bight when you go to cinch the leader it ends up going straight and tranferes the loops into the braid and makes a mess that will cut the leader easy. I guess the only solution is to quit using the biminy on the braid end and just do one knot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ichabod said:


> pretty simple to tie.


 Got illustration?? Seen them pretied,but never seen one tied...



rivercat said:


> I get what you guys are saying but, im using the biminy in the braid mainline so its the bight end the alberto and all would only do well if the lead was the bight and the braid was wrapped.
> I was using the albright but like I said with the braid being the bight when you go to cinch the leader it ends up going straight and tranferes the loops into the braid and makes a mess that will cut the leader easy. I guess the only solution is to quit using the biminy on the braid end and just do one knot.


 Bight????


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Drumdum, I'll try to find the link to the video.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm? I replied with video and info but it aint here? Wonder where I posted it?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ichabod said:


> Hmmmmm? I replied with video and info but it aint here? Wonder where I posted it?


 Wish it was here.. Have seen it,but at the time no sound on my puter,so kinda complex at least to my peabrain...  Got some sound now,so maybe even I can figure out how to tie it...


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Search Sebile Knot on YouTube. Video by Jay Withers is pretty close. However, he leaves a long tag on the mono.
How I learned:
1. 10-15 criss-crosses (1-1, 2-2, 3-3, etc...)
2. 3 half hitches at the end of the criss-crosses
3. pull mono and braid slow and steady. The criss-crosses will "set" in.
4. Trim tag end of mono close to end of braid (at the half hitches)
5. tie a 3-turn half hitch using the tag end of the braid and pull it up to the end of the mono.
6. Tie a 2-turn half hitch and pull it up to the knot in #5
7. Tie a half hitch and pull it up.
NOTE: #5, #6 and #7 form a transition from the braid to the mono
8. I usually tie a few more single half hitches
9. Then cut the tag end of braid short.
10. +/- a dab of super glue (NOTE: glue is not a necessity. I quit using glue a year or so ago and have noticed no difference and still have yet to have this knot fail)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I know it is a pretty knot and by theory,it's strong as heck.. Just seemed a little complex to me,ya go back and re-read what you just wrote,ya might see where someone that hasn't ever seen it tied could run into a couple of problems....


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

FG knot as well!


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Slimbeauty 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

When drum fishing with heavers, I have been using a strange combo for the past three years. 
1)Suffix 17lb test mono spooled on my Abu Ambassadeur 8600
2)I use 80lb test braid as a SHOCK LINE. Have yet to have it break in any kind of fishing situation.
Preperation
A) Tie a Spider Hitch with a loop about 12-18 inches in the mono end.
B) Tie a Uni knot from the braid on the loop. Wet and pull tight
C) Tie the mono loop into a "double Uni" above the braid knot
Snug everything and trim close. 
YES, you have two small knots going under your thumb when casting, but, baby, that confidence in your shock line is pretty comforting.
And I never tie a Bimini Twist unless I am on shore and have plenty of time AND someone requests it. I MUCH prefer tying a Spider Hitch, which I can tie in big seas on small boats with no problemo. I am pretty sure I have tied it in the dark drum fishing, too!
And Uni-Uni connections I have tied for many years as a professional and as an amateur. But, like the man said, BRAID can cut your light mono...so thats why I use the braid-mono loop with two Unis,which cuts out the cutting so far.

BA


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Drumdum, I agree. My write-up/explanation was meant as a supplement to the video mentioned. Without any visual aids this knot would be extremely hard to describe and interpret.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

How to tie a Sebile Knot by Jay Withers a Saltyshores How to Series - I have to agree that they tag is long. cool knot though. will it work with mono?

How to tie the Sebile Knot, FG Knot - says it is a sebile knot but looks much different from the one above but still very cool. again I am wondering if this would work for mono or if the mono would just slip through the weave.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

spydermn, good question. I have always used for braid mainline to large mono shockleader. Thanks for posting those links. Those are the ones are was referring to.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Finally something that has voice,thanks for the link Spyderman!!

The way that thing is tied,there is no way it should break....


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK Zen Knot Masters,
Can someone explain to me why that second one would not simply slide right off of the mono end?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I WANT TO PREFICE THIS THAT I AM NO MASTER!!!! JUST A GUY THAT SPENDS TO MUCH TIME READING ON THE INTERWEB AND TO LITTLE TIME FISHING (I live to far from the beach )

There are a couple of funny things that happen with braid when it is wound on top of itself and with mono.
First the braid puts an exponential amount of force on the mono (or spool in a spooling case) as it is wrapped on itself. This is where you get your braid burrying itself into itself if it is not put on VERY tight. This is also why you hear about braid compressing spools and deforming or braking a composite spool. I cannot remember the article I read that expalined this phenomenon but if I can find it I will post it.

Also there is the idea that braid "cuts" mono. Personally I have never seen this happen but a lot of the guys on the OBX swear it happens. (aka why you dont fish braid at the Point). Now if this is the case then you may be "cutting" slightly into the mono and it is holding that way. This is also the reason that I was asking if this knot would work with mono. Since mono has neither of these properties, woud these knots work with mono? It is a wicked little knot that seems like it would FLY though the guides so nice and smooth, it might help with casting distance. And even if not, at it might have your knots last longer when heaving.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

> Spectra line has no stretch or elastic memory, is very slick, and doesn't compress and grip the spool arbor like mono-filament does, causing the line to slip under moderate to heavy drag settings. This erratic slippage is felt while fighting a fish and is usually mistaken for the drag slipping, when in fact the drag isn't even moving, its simply the friction of the line rotating on a stationary spool. Nylon and fluorocarbon lines stretch slightly as its wound onto a spool...even under light tension. As line builds onto the spool, the light tension is multiplied by each revolution, and can build up an incredible amount of pressure, similar to wrapping a rubber band around your finger. For example, if you applied 1 lb. of tension to mono line as you wind it onto your reel, and it takes 5,000 revolutions of the spool to fill the reel, the elastic compression memory of the line can generate 5,000 lbs. of pressure distributed along the arbor and sides of the spool. This is why graphite and plastic spools often break or deform by simply winding mono line on them. This elastic memory and incredible pressure is why mono will never slip on a spool. Braided line has no elastic stretch, and has only a tiny fraction of the pressure to grip the spool, and will most likely slip at some point.


Ok so I read this wrong the first time but you get the idea. The whole article at AVET.com is one of the better reads about braid.
Clicky for Linky to Full article


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> OK Zen Knot Masters,
> Can someone explain to me why that second one would not simply slide right off of the mono end?


 I haven't successfully tyed one,and ain't no zenmaster... Having said that,looks like Chinese handcuffs,tighter it is pulled the tighter the grip of the weave around the mono,at least in theory... That is why I think the knot is so strong,it's more of a weave than a knot,no way for it to cut itself... jmo


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

nice stuff guys I appreciate everyone's contribution to this thread. By bight I mean if I do a biminy in my braid mainline it leaves me with a closed loop that I then knot my shock leader to. Thats what I called the bight in a single knot like the albright you would fold the shock into a loop and then wrap the braid that way. When using say 17lb tritanium and say 60lb shock this works awesome you get the bimini then an albright to the doubled line of the loop. But on braid it simply wont cinch. So I think on braid a single know is best like a single albright or the slim beauty or whatever we decide.

that FG or sebile looks promising but im not up for trying it I got my biminy/ no name combo from knot thread on the bible and I trust the guy that did all the testing with the bow scale. perhaps someone with a bow scale will try this knot with some powerpro and a few other common braids. 

Black ADDER if you simply wind the leader off to the side then you wont have to worry about the knots. I have been sliced wide open with sharp tag ends on mono before. I plan to try the braid shocker, thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rivercat said:


> nice stuff guys I appreciate everyone's contribution to this thread. By bight I mean if I do a biminy in my braid mainline it leaves me with a closed loop that I then knot my shock leader to. Thats what I called the bight in a single knot like the albright you would fold the shock into a loop and then wrap the braid that way. When using say 17lb tritanium and say 60lb shock this works awesome you get the bimini then an albright to the doubled line of the loop. But on braid it simply wont cinch. So I think on braid a single know is best like a single albright or the slim beauty or whatever we decide.
> 
> that FG or sebile looks promising but im not up for trying it I got my biminy/ no name combo from knot thread on the bible and I trust the guy that did all the testing with the bow scale. perhaps someone with a bow scale will try this knot with some powerpro and a few other common braids.
> 
> Black ADDER if you simply wind the leader off to the side then you wont have to worry about the knots. I have been sliced wide open with sharp tag ends on mono before. I plan to try the braid shocker, thanks


 In braid I've had absolutly NO PROBLEM in cinching down a no-name... I'm using 20lb fireline and 50lb flouro with three wraps... I can tie it in a flash in the "bite" you're talking about... Another thought would be to go three up three down,that could help you cinch,it will definatly hold better in braids that are slipery as powerpro ect... Fireline doesn't have a problem...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Jersey Hunter said:


> Slimbeauty
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw


Yup or a double uni. That's what I use.


----------

